# TTF vs. OTT band tying to pouch?



## Jolly Roger

I notice that when ordering flat band sets from U.S. slingshot makers that the bands are all tied the same for TTF or OTT. That is with the tab on the outside of the pouch.

But when ordering from the UK across the pond, you must specify which band set you are ordering TTF or OTT. The difference being that the TTF band set is tied with the tab on the inside of the pouch. Watching the many band to pouch tying you tube videos points this out as well.

Are the slingshots or catapults made overseas different and require a different band to pouch tying method?

In answer to that stupid question, I have noticed that when using the standard U.S. bands there is a twist in the bands when shooting TTF. It probably makes no difference in accuracy since so many here in the U.S. light matches and cut cards anyway despite the slight twist in the bands with the tab tied on the outside for TTF.

Looking forward to the various responses from both sides of the big pond.


----------



## Ukprelude

I think it's simply the tiers preference where the tab ends up (inside or out to the pouch). of course ott bands must be horizontal to the pouch with 9 times out of 10 the tie end to the outside and with ttf the bands must run vertically to the pouch and same again I'd say it's going to be more popular with the tab to the outside, tab to the outside I think is easier so when you pinch the pouch the inside tabs don't get in the way. Below is a pic of a band set I bought and this is exactly how I tie however I have tied with tabs to the inside before but didn't prefer it as much as the tabs got in the way a little with the smaller pouch I had on.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

I prefer my tabs outside.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I prefer the tabs to the outside...............From reading posts here on the forum I was under the impression that tabs outside was the only acceptable way to do it.....Then I noticed when ordering a slingshot from the UK I was asked if I wanted TTF or OTT bands. I began watching you tube videos and tried a set of TTF UK bands and found that slight little twist in the bands was gone. Even had a non slingshot shooting friend point out the band twist to me and asked why it wasn't tied to be straight like the other set was. Just curious about all U.S. bands being tied the same but differentiated in the UK.


----------



## mattwalt

All the bands I've bought from the UK were tied tab outside. In fact only time I've seen tied inside was here on the forum. Twist for Ott and none for TTF...


----------



## Jolly Roger

Log on to one of the UK slingshot sights and notice that they ask TTF or OTT when ordering bands. Also the videos from gamekeeper john etc;. show videos of tying bands differently for the two applications. But U.S. companies all the bands are the same one size fits all.


----------



## Ukprelude

The twist you're talking about isn't intentional, a twist in the band once it's tied comes from an uneven fold when the band is passed through the pouch before it's tied, I have made band sets in the past that have had this twist but as I got better at tieing sets I no longer get a twist now. I don't think a slight twist in the band matters much to accuracy or anything though.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Every shooter should be confident in their rig, and choose the rig that they are most comfortable with.

So variations are welcome. Choices are good.

But I don't see the pouch mounting options under discussion as making a great difference beyond allowing us to choose and use what we prefer.

With the most usual way of attaching the pouch, the pouch is aligned in the same plane as the bands and it stays that way mounted for TTF unless the shooter turns the pouch. The same bands, when mounted in the traditional OTT fashion result in a V shaped trough and shoot fine. I like a thin, straight line for aiming OTT though, so I pre-turn the pouch (or the bandset, if you prefer) when I mount them to my OTT slingshots. No change to the pouch attachment is needed.

I suppose that none of the above issues even make the radar of those who shoot with their forks upright.

The best argument for mounting pouches with the tabs inside, IMHO, is to prevent the tab from abrading the shooter's face. But when I tried tabs mounted inside, I found no detectable difference in accuracy or facial abrasions. I'm pretty sure that the abrasions I have received were caused by the ball-weighted pouch, making the tab position irrelevant. My choice is tabs on the outside, just because.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Just because. I like that one. As mentioned, I do shoot OTT with the forks straight up facing the sky. I aim from the pouch to the middle of the frame between the top of the forks then to the target. When shooting TTF, I do turn my slingshot sideways and line up down the center of the band using the sharpie line or the V sight on the Pro Clips or the aiming dimple depending on the slingshot I'm shooting.

Everyone is correct, I can't tell the difference or I'm just not good enough a shooter with a slingshot to notice a difference in which way the bands are tied to the pouch; I can miss or hit either way. I just found it interesting that some offer bands tied for TTF or OTT while others tie them all the same.


----------



## Bill Hays

JR I know exactly what you're talking about and it's not that the tabs should be on the outside... they're on the outside regardless of tying to the pouch the OTT way or the TTF way...

You're talking about the picture below, the difference in the way the two bandsets are tied at the pouch.










When I first started tying bandsets about 8 years ago I did it as shown, TTF and OTT separate... but after some experimentation using a vice and bench testing... I found neither bandset tying strategy made any difference what-so-ever as far as accuracy is concerned. Both shot exactly to the point of impact no matter what.

So I quit tying both ways and only tie the TTF way now since it makes zero difference in the flight of the projectile.

Yes, when aiming you do get a "twist" in the bands when you use a TTF band on a OTT slingshot and seems logical that it would throw the shot off a little... but when watching slow motion video it was found that the ammo is released from the pouch before any effect can happen.... and when aiming along the thin edge of the band, when on an OTT frame, you really don't use the whole band, just the last 5 or 6 inches before you get to the frame.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thanks Bill. I knew you'd have something valuable to say on this. I've made up a couple of band tying jigs and am ready to tie one on. Figured I'd get some input before giving it a go.


----------



## mattwalt

For me the 'twist' in the OTT bands helps sight down the bands as they lie flat.


----------



## Bill Hays

No... if the OTT style of bandset is tied on an OTT fork then there is no band 1/2 twist... But if you tie a TTF style bandset on an OTT frame then you do get a 1/2 twist...

The point is, is doesn't matter... both shoot to the same point of impact when bench tested... so there's no reason to tie one way or the other if you're thinking you're going to pick up accuracy one way versus the other.


----------



## mattwalt

Bill exactly. Totally agree. I often use TTF bands on Ott frames and they shoot just as straight.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

It is just an esthetic issue.
Lot of us shoot with twisted pouch so bands are slightly twisted anyway.
If you use to twist the pouch but you don't want any twist on the bands, you have to use OTT bands on TTF frame, tied the upper on right way and the lower on reverse way so when you twist your pouch, they go straight.
The same for OTT frame with TTF bands.
As Bill said, that has no effect on the accuracy.
Each way you use, never you need to tie the tabs inside the pouch. If you want, you can do it, but is not necessary. Rather, tie the tabs inside the pouch could has effect on the shot because the tie could interfere with the ball


----------

